# ArmorAll Wheel Protectant



## CrashOveride (Jan 29, 2006)

Amazing results very skeptical but it just works. It's cool how after a week of driving barely and visible then I hose down and a mud slick of dust just sheets off the inside of the wheel and the water beads all up.


----------

